# GSD in warm/hot climates



## MikeDC

I am hoping to get my first GSD when I relocate to South Florida. Is the short hair or long hair breed more tolerant of hot weather? I've heard it's the long hair breed (seems backward). He will be an indoor dog, but I'd like to be able to spend lots of time with him outside too. I have no desire to show the dog. I've also heard that European dogs must meet stricter requirements for testing for congenital defects. So is it better to get a European pup to avoid hip issues, etc.? THANK YOU!


----------



## Nigel

None of my 4 gsds like hot weather, 2 being long coats, but it's our girl with the shortest coat that despises the heat the most. Our summers can be short so maybe they just don't get use to it? Others here on the forum have gsds in warm climates and they seem to do fine. 

I have some friends who have had good luck with European breeders, but you could also get hosed if you don't have connections. There are good state side breeders that health test and title their dogs. Go to some clubs and meet some folks/dogs, see what you like. Lots of scammers out there on both sides of the pond, do your research and good luck!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

We have extremely hot, humid, and very long summers where I live. I have had long and stock coated GSDs and none of them do well in the heat. 

I have a friend in Florida with a stock coat GSD that limits time spent outside with her to very early or very late in the day most of the year.


----------



## Deb

No matter if you get a long coat or a stock, you're going to have to limit the time out in the heat and humidity.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Teach them to swim to cool off. Get air conditioning.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

You have to watch getting a dog wet in high humidity areas, it can make things worse for the dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You have to watch getting a dog wet in high humidity areas, it can make things worse for the dog.


I didn't know that.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

LuvShepherds said:


> I didn't know that.


The dog won't dry in the humidity and it can make the impact of the humidity even worse.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

LuvShepherds said:


> Teach them to swim to cool off. Get air conditioning.


#1 you don't have to teach it, my GSDs were magnets to water when we lived in SW FL and that is super dangerous because gators love to eat dogs. Some of them know the sound of dog tags and go get an easy meal. I lost a 60lb goat to a gator and it just as easily could have been my dogs, luck of the draw. We checked the ponds every day and tried to be careful, and still. 

I wouldn't recommend keeping a GSD outdoors in FL, at a very minimum you would have to have a shade structure, a very solid dog house to protect them from torrential rain, make sure their space does not become flooded or muddy. Small boo boos turn into weeping, infected, yeasty sores due to heat, humidity, and freaky tropical bacteria. You need to check your dog thoroughly to be sure they don't have something nasty festering.

The mosquitoes are as big as birds if you are near the swamp and pretty much all south florida is, and if you live in an area where they spray I wouldn't want my dog out there getting blanketed by that stuff whatever it is. We always took cover when we heard the helicopters coming and I woukd change out all the water tanks after that.

Be sure your dog is on good and steady year round flea and tick and heartorm preventative. Be sure no food is left out, it will be infested with fire ants in minutes. My dogs would get ants from time to time, and I would sit with them and search through their hair squashing them. Anyway I think the dog could acclimate to the heat if it has shade and plentiful clean water, skin problems might be your biggest issue. Allerges are huge there, and any little thing turns into a big bacterial, fungal nightmare


----------



## Dunkirk

When looking for your new home, select air conditioned accommodation, with a long hall, for your dog to chase a ball in. I live in subtropical Brisbane, and it's great being able to exercise my dog in hot, humid weather without having to worry about heat exhaustion.


----------



## Jenny720

Florida can get awfully hot during those summer months early morning and much later in the day may be best to exercise your dog. I think dogs who don't like water will even welcome a run through the sprinkler, swim in pool or any body of water. In Florida the ocean water gets so warm during those summer months which is like heaven though swimming in- so I can imagine possible to not to fully cool down in some waters.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I can't add much more to what Thecowboysgirl said. I live in SE Florida. It's all the same. Heat and humidity. Traveler isn't much of a water dog but even he likes his little kiddie pool under the shade of a palm tree. I call him my Air Conditioned Dog since that's where he spends ~9 months per year...in A/C.

My biggest issue is yeast. He lays in the grass after our tropical afternoon showers and never totally dries off. Big skin issues. 
Secondary to that is bugs. Never gets cold enough for anything to die off so fleas and ticks are year around pests.

Having a GSD or, for that matter, any animal in the tropics is all about management.


----------



## krispifsu

We live near the beaches of central FL, and honestly, it gets so hot and humid that I don't think the coat type will effect them enough to make much of a difference. I have one GSD with a light stock coat and one with a thicker coat. I do notice the GSDs with more black seem to really get hot in the sun. 

In the heat of the summer, we just change the type of activities we do. They chase the hose water, swim in the pool, chase the ball in the ocean, and we take the dogs out on the boat where can go to the islands and sandbars and swim in the intracoastal. I personally don't allow my dogs to swim in any lakes or ponds because of the gator risk. Any walks or runs are early morning or late evening. Anything after that is too hot and the pavement can burn their paws. 

There are some indoor dog play places/daycares Ive seen throughout FL. 

Also, watch when you first turn on the hose water....it will come out burning hot! I Knew someone that went to cool off her dog after a run and accidentally burned her.


----------

